
I Stopped Using Multiple Monitors - mtmail
https://hackernoon.com/why-i-stopped-using-multiple-monitors-bfd87efa2e5b
======
simonblack
One workspace is not enough, but more than one monitor is bulky and
distracting.

I've used six virtual desktops with one physical monitor for several years. A
24" or 26" monitor is a reasonable size for comfortably taking in practically
the whole screen at once. Six virtual desktops is a reasonable figure, it
allows a desktop to be more or less allocated to a single task (such as email,
web browsing, programming several separate tasks, showing reference
books/texts/websites, etc, etc)

Switching tasks is as simple as switching virtual desktops with the ability to
switch back and forth immediately to where you were before, whenever you feel
like it.

EDIT: I suppose it seems like I am just echoing the original post. What I
meant to show was WHY the multiple virtual desktop method works better.

------
mtmail
The date on the article says 2017, but the author tweeted today he updated it
[https://twitter.com/housecor/status/1147891246851067904](https://twitter.com/housecor/status/1147891246851067904)
Discussion from 2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13968519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13968519)

------
pmontra
"Same Workflow When Remote" te the reason for I'm using only the screen of my
laptop since forever.

